
SiFive Raises $61M Series E - byset
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-sifive-tech/arm-rival-sifive-raises-60-million-from-sk-hynix-aramco-idUSKCN2571UL
======
byset
Per Reuters, investors include Saudi Aramco, SK Hynix, and previous investors
including Qualcomm, Intel, Western Digital, and Sutter Hill Ventures

